# Philbrick K2-W, la madre de todos los amplificadores operacionales



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2010)

*Philbrick K2-W*

*La madre de todos los amplificadores operacionales*​
*Por Jan Didden (Países Bajos)*​
Una creencia popular entre toda una generación (Y mas de una) de usuarios de transistores en electrónica es que la aparición de los AO (Amplificadores Operacionales) vino después de que los ingenieros hubieran aprendido a poner muchos transistores dentro de un chip portador.
De hecho, los amplificadores operacionales son mucho mas antiguos que los “Chip´s”. Al igual que muchas tecnologías, el desarrollo de amplificadores operacionales fue, inicialmente, fuertemente impulsado por requerimientos militares.
La 2 ª Guerra Mundial vio la aparición y evolución de gran cantidad de artilugios mecánicos destinados a solucionar problemas matemáticos como, por ejemplo, el cálculo del objetivo en cañones antiaéreos o calcular el punto óptimo de liberación bombas sobre objetivos enemigos.

Funcionalmente, los dispositivos consistían en su mayor parte en amplificadores,
Integradores y diferenciadores; instrumentos muy complejos que incluían,  por ejemplo, ruedas dentadas en arreglos de paso logarítmico.
Estos fueron eliminados poco a poco y se reemplazaron con bloques electrónicos “Amplificadores Operativos”, (Amplificador en bloque que pueden ser configurados para realizar una operación de amplificación), resumiendo, la diferenciación y la integración por nombrar sólo los más simples.

Probablemente la primera idea sobre la creación del Amplificador Operacional (AO) fue publicada por Lovell y el Parkinson de los Laboratorios Bell para la ametralladora antiaérea M9 construida bajo la dirección de Western Electric.
Más tarde, Loebe Julie en la Universidad de Columbia fue consultado por George A. Philbrick las investigaciones de la empresa (GAP/R), para desarrollar el módulo electrónico de un simulador para las fuerzas armadas EE-UU.
Fue Philbrick que vio el potencial comercial, para 1952 GAP / R ofrece sus primeros amplificadores operacionales, la Philbrick K2-W, la madre de todos los amplificadores operacionales de uso comercial.
La primera edición del dispositivo fue la K2-W





Al día de hoy es el circuito de configuración base de muchos amplificadores de alta ganancia, circuitos de entrada diferencial, acoplados por cátodo, junto con una resistencia de cátodo de gran calidad como una fuente de corriente.




Un diferencial señal de entrada desequilibra el par diferencial y provoca una diferencial de la señal de salida en el ánodos.




El segundo par de buffers en configuración de seguidores catódicos y proporciona una sola terminal de salida.
Más tarde el circuito se mejora agregando una fuente de corriente constante que elimina la resistencia y un terminal de control de biass.




Compárese  este esquema con un moderno AO de audio (NE5532) y se notará claramente el origen del diseño.




La K2-W, utilizada alimentación bipolar de ± 300 V. La salida podía variar dentro de los 50V PaP, el ancho de banda es de alrededor de 100 kHz con unos 2uS de tiempo de crecimiento (Rise Time), una ganancia en lazo abierto de 15.000 y una impedancia de salida de aproximadamente 1Kohm.

Pero las propias especificaciones técnicas fueron de menor importancia en comparación con el concepto detrás de estas unidades K2-W, se construyeron como unidades enchufables que podían ser configuradas para una función específica por el usuario
Con el solo agregado de una red de realimentación, se podía lograr la función de trasferencia deseada al igual que lo Amplificadores Operacionales de hoy en día.
Después de la K2-W vino la K2-X, K2-XA y el P-K2.
La K2-XA tenian el doble de velocidad, el doble del ancho de banda, doble el swing de salida y el doble de la ganancia de la K2-W.

Estos amplificadores operacionales todos compartían la misma base de conexiones y podían ser libremente intercambiados entre si, similar a los actuales “Universal Pinouts” de los Amplificador Operacional.
La tubos utilizados en las unidades Philbrick eran triodos duales tipo 12AX7, 12AU7 12AT7 (ECC83, ECC82, ECC81).
También se agregaron algunos plug-in especializados en las unidades como interruptores mecánicos que podían tomar la señal del primer par diferencial para lograr “Detectores electrónicos” con salida electromecánica.
Philbrick seleccionaban los tubos con las más estrictas especificaciones técnicas y se los estampaba con el nombre de la empresa y la mención «computor Tube" GAP / R en esos días se empleaba la palabra "Computor” en lugar de "Computadora".

Una gran cantidad de información sobre estos y otros productos Philbrick
se puede encontrar en Joe Sousa sitio [2].
Con el éxito de estas op amplificadores, los competidores trataron, por supuesto, de “Subirse al carro”.
Uno de estos Embree Electronics Corp. ofreció la C/50/BP, muy similar a las unidades Philbrick, salvo que mecánica era diferente, podía abrirse para una eventual reparación si fuera necesario. Las unidades de Philbrick no podían ser abiertas, al parecer, había suficiente confianza en sus productos.
Creemos que la reparación no se hacía necesaria durante la vida útil de la unidad, o tal vez el precio era suficientemente bajo, por ser un artículo de consumo masivo, como sustituir directamente el componente sin preocuparse por el costo, cosa que interesaba a las fuerzas armadas para abaratar costos
Otra similitud a los modernos amplificadores operacionales IC.

GAP / R llevó el concepto un paso más allá y desarrolló una especie de unidad universal, que ocupaba a tres AO, Plug-ins más un tubo adicional, el K3.
Esta unidad ofrecía un mayor nivel de integración y se llamaba “Analog Computor ” (Computador analógico).

Con el desarrollo de los Amplificadores operacionales comenzaron a aparecer así: notas de aplicación y libros sobre el uso de ellos.

Un ingeniero de la época temprana Philbrick  GAP/R, Bob Pease que hasta hace poco trabajó en National Semiconductores, escribió una serie numerada de las primeras aplicaciones y sus primeros años en GAP/R
El  Capitán Clarence L Johnson, ingeniero de la Fuerza Aérea de los EE.UU.
y Profesor en el Departamento de Matemáticas del Instituto de Tecnología de la Fuerza, escribió "Técnicas de Informática Análoga” publicado en 1956.
Este libro ofrece una visión fascinante sobre el uso de amplificadores operacionales en “Realidad Simulada”, como se llamaba, (Simuladores) incluyendo problemas electromecánicos, y el uso en construcciones complejas de electrónica con amplificadores operacionales y electromecánica con servos.






La Figura muestra un circuito simple para generar una función logarítmica.​
Los militares no solo impulsaron el desarrollo y evolución de los amplificadores operacionales, sino que también se valieron de ellos durante mucho, mucho tiempo.
El sistema de misiles antiaéreos Nike utiliza amplificadores operacionales a válvulas y no fueron desechados del inventario de la OTAN sino hasta finales 1990.
Se hallaron algunos NOS K2-W recogiendo polvo en un depósito de reparaciones militares en 2003.

A menudo vemos el amplificador operacional monolítico como una revolución en la electrónica. Pero el concepto se encuentra firmemente arraigado en tecnologías de tubo de vacío. El rápido desarrollo del transistor y el circuito integrado en los amplificadores operacionales monolíticos fue sólo el siguiente paso lógico en una evolución tecnológica, y quizás por debajo de un marco conceptual real avance.

*Mas info*:
The Philbrick Archive
www.philbrickarchive.org/k3_series_components.htm
http://www.national.com/rap/

*Título original:*
Philbrick K2-W, the mother of all op amps (Elektor)

*Traducción:*
Lo que esta bien YO
Lo que está mal Google


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2010)

Y estamos hablando de 60 años atrás...

Lindo artículo, gracias por subirlo Fogo.


----------



## GomezF (Oct 23, 2010)

Jaja, son más viejos de lo que creía. Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 23, 2010)

Son apenas 60 años...
Eso es una nada en términos históricos... O mejor dicho: Era una nada.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Oct 24, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Son apenas 60 años...
> Eso es una nada en términos históricos... O mejor dicho: Era una nada.
> 
> Saludos



"... 20 años no es nada ..." Cantaba Gardel en un tango.

Así que, 60 años son solo 3 nadas.

Saludos a todos y gracias Fogonazo por el artículo.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Son apenas 60 años...
> Eso es una nada en términos históricos... O mejor dicho: Era una nada.
> 
> Saludos


 
si, ese numero me asombra mas que el mismo OP o mas antras como dijo fogonazo : con ruedas o juegos de engranajes.
es asombroso como en solo 60 años el ser humano modifica tanto su entorno.
a vecs dan ganas de poder vivir 200 años para ver lo que pasa (otras veces no ) .


----------



## mcrven (Oct 25, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si, ese numero me asombra mas que el mismo OP o mas antras como dijo fogonazo : con ruedas o juegos de engranajes.
> es asombroso como en solo 60 años el ser humano modifica tanto su entorno.
> a vecs dan ganas de poder vivir 200 años para ver lo que pasa (otras veces no ) .



Che Fernando, ¿No te irás a poner nostálgico a estas alturas del juego?


----------



## Vitruvio (Abr 7, 2011)

Quien lo diría. Los AO existieron antes que el tranasistor !.
Muy bueno !, Felicitaciones !


----------



## fckland (Abr 10, 2011)

Muy buen articulo Fogonazo, lamento no haber nacido antes para poder ver toda esta evolución..
Saludos!


----------



## electrodin (Abr 10, 2011)

Muy buen artículo, no sabía que pos OPAM existieran mucho antes que los transistores....

Conocer estas cosas de la electrónica lo dejan a uno ...

pensar que esto no nos lo enseñan en la escuela... para ellos la electrónica solo es a partir de los transistores...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola electrodim como estas...
Toda la base de la electronica que hoy conocemos se hizo primero con los tubos, buscate para que te sirva todas las variantees de osciladores, LC, RC , Coppits, Hartley, Claps, Pierce, por cambio de fase, etc, se hiciron primero con tubos, la base de la electronica digital se hizo con tubos, a la logica cableada que se hacia con relays, le siguiron los tubos, computadoras como la Eniak y otras famosas utilzaban tubos, las copuertas, flip flops se hicieron con tubos de echo RCA que fue una pionera en estas cosas, cuando comenzo la era del transistor saco un manual para hobistas, donde explicaba la logica ditial echa con transitores comunes y podias hacer un reloj y un cronometro con tubos de niexie, antes que saliea el primer DTL, pero resulta que eso se  hizo antes con Tubos, hasta tal punto que por alli tengo algo que debe ser el primer voltimetro digital, echo con tubos minatura y tubos de nixie en la presentación.....


----------



## electrodin (Abr 10, 2011)

Que tal Panda, Gracias a todos ustedes,( Fogo, Panda, Anti, Eza y otros mas que en este momento no recuerdo), es que conocí la verdadera belleza de las válvulas, y aprendí a valorarlas. gracias a ustedes me he leido muchas hojas, pdfs y diagramas que postean.
y ya uno de mis proximos proyectos es un amplificadorcito a válvulas, al menos ya conseguí valvulas de segundo uso(luego de varios meses de buscas por las chatarrerías y técnicos veteranos), ya terminé de armar mi bobinadora para hacer los trafos, con contador digital pues son muchas vueltas.

mis amigos me dicen: nosotros vamos con los pics y tu vas de retro con las válvulas... je je


----------



## Vitruvio (Abr 11, 2011)

_"pensar que esto no nos lo enseñan en la escuela... para ellos la electrónica solo es a partir de los transistores..."_

Me parece interesante la apreciación que hace Electrodin.
Como si los componentes tuviesen menor importancia que los procesos que llevan a ellos.
Solo una reflexión.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2011)

Vitruvio dijo:


> _"pensar que esto no nos lo enseñan en la escuela... para ellos la electrónica solo es a partir de los transistores..."_
> 
> Me parece interesante la apreciación que hace Electrodin.


Eso sale del sistema educativo que tenemos por estos días...

¿Desde cuándo existe la radio? (sólo por poner un ejemplo).
Todos dirán que al menos desde antes de la década del '40. ¿Y qué usarían entonces? ¿Transistores?.
Existe casi desde 1900, y los osciladores y demás se hicieron con válvulas y otros "cachivaches" de la época.
¿Alguien ignora que había receptores a válvulas?

¿Y la TV? Hay transmisiones desde la década del '20 (si se quiere, ponemos los '50). ¿A transistores? ¿Quién no vio nunca ni tuvo noticias de un TV a válvulas?.

En la actualidad se tiende a ser un compendio de datos, pero no a relacionarlos o razonarlos. Los datos estos que pongo no son algo secreto ni muy difíciles de imaginar, pero dar un pasito más analizándolos... Eso es lo que la escuela actual no enseña.
Una pena.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2011)

y no enseña, a profundizar en las raices de las cosas, ya que si profundizas y las llevas a otros planos, y empiezas a razonar es muy dificil controlarte, entoces con muy poca información, no tienes que razonar porque no alcanza, entonces te te lleva por donde los de arriba quieren en base a los datos que ellos  quieren......

Hoy en dia el mejor alumno de una buena escuela, es incapaz de superar a un alumno similar de unos 30 o más años.......

Basta ver los programas donde se les hace preguntas y su notable incpacidad de poder responder cosas que aún personas que tienen mucho más de 30 años en haber dejado de estudiar, son capaces de responder trnaquilamente, entonces es fácil imaginar que ese estuidante que en ese momnto no puede reponder, que le quedara años más tarde de todo eso? obvio mucho menos, entonces estara menos informado  tendra menos cultura y ya saben a donde apunta todo eso..... a las masas


----------

